# Hardware anschaffen für hwbot



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

die frage ist ob ich mir ein sr2 mit 2 i7 990 holen soll für ventage oder ein 2011 system so in der richtung 3930k/3960x mit Gigabyte GA-X79-UD7 oder EVGA X79 Classified


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2012)

Wat willsten überhaupt machen? Welche kühlung? Welche benchmarks?


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Vantage 3dmark11 und kühlung mindestens dice


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Was hast du denn sonst noch? Ich würde eher auf Ivy Bridge setzen wenn du schon sagst "mindestens DICE".


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

einen schlechten 2600k auf einen MSI Big Bang-Marshal mit gskill 2133 und noch eine 6990 die noch test werden will p8 bequiet 900watt

eine ivy ist auch für den 1155 noch geplant aber für den vantage und 3dmark11 ist halt die frage ob es sich ein lohnt ein sr-2 oder 2011 zu holen


----------



## crazzzy85 (2. Mai 2012)

Für 3d11 und vantage würde ich dir nen sockel 2011 CPU empfehlen ich benutze dafür nen 3930k den bekommst mit dice gut in griff. Die meisten haben nen sweetspot zwischen -5 und -10 grad


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Wieso nur für die beiden Benchmarks? Nur für Vantage/11 würde ich keine Hardware kaufen.

PS: Satzzeichen sind beim lesen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Also hier geht es nur um punkte, da es nicht um Vernunft, sondern um was besser ist ob halt sr-2 oder 2011 mit jetzt sandy e und spater halt ivy e


----------



## crazzzy85 (2. Mai 2012)

Für das sr2 brauchst du aber 2 Xeon Cpu's und keine 990x.


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen SR-2 und 2011 dann nimm ein 2011er Board.


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

also die frage welches Mainboard 

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD7, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA X79 Classified, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (151-SE-E779-KR) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland

oder ein anderes


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*



OCSniper schrieb:


> Also hier geht es nur um punkte, da es nicht um Vernunft.


 
Ein bisschen Vernunft wäre aber durchaus angebracht. Wenn du nur soviele Punkte wie möglich mit deinem Geld machen willst würde ich dir raten, das Geld entweder in ein 775er Board und viele Prozessoren oder einen Ivy+Board+viele Grafikkarten zu investieren.

Nur für Vantage und 11 würd ich mir keine sauteure Hardware kaufen, im 06/05/03/01 biste mit (nem tiefgekühlten) Ivy besser bedient, es gibt insgesamt mehr Punkte und billiger ist es auch noch.


falls du auf 2011 bestehst kann ich dir aber das Rampage IV Extreme empfehlen. Sehr starkes Board in allen Belangen und endlich mal ein Board bei dem alle Herstellerfeatures/Gadgets wirklich einen Praxisnutzen haben und nicht einfachnur nerven.


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

also für  01/03/05/06 hole ich mir auch eine ivy ober für den vantage/11 wollte ich halt ein 2te system


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Für Ivy Bridge kann ich dir das GIGABYTE UD3H empfehlen oder wenn du mehr ausgeben möchtest das UD5H.

Auch für 2011 wäre das UD7 am besten. Aber die Lieferbarkeit ist nicht so toll im Moment.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Oder das Asus Maximus V Gene wenns sofort verfügbar sein soll oder du Präferenzen hast.
Es muss ja nicht immer Gigabyte sein


----------



## OCSniper (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

und kann wer mir was zu EVGA X79 Classified sagen das sieht aus als wäre nicht überflüssig auf dem board zu sein


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Die EVGA Boards sind leider nicht mehr das Wahre seit Shamino aus dem Entwicklerteam raus ist...


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

@OCSniper:
Mann Stefan, du hast ne Art zu schreiben, da kriegt man Schluckauf.


@Rest:
Das Ding ist, ne Ivy ist deswegen schwierig, weil man hier nicht an LN2 rankommt. Dice würde noch gehen.

Andererseits kann man ja auch wirklich die neue Hardware Hardware sein lassen und sich auf ältere Sachen konzentrieren. Gibt halt keine Global Points, aber die wären mit dem neuen Zeug ja spätestens in nem halben Jahr auch wieder Geschichte. An die Weltrekorde kommt man eh nicht ran und prinzipiell ist es ja auch egal, welche Hardware man zum Benchen verwendet, solange sie im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz gut abschneidet. Muss ja nicht das sauteure Zeug sein.

Dass es hier kein LN2 gibt, lässt sich halt nicht ändern, das Problem hat man also bei egal welcher Hardware (abgesehen von Sandys, und da ist auch Dice dann schon wieder übertrieben).
Für den Alltag reicht das Sandysystem ja wohl noch, also was hältst du von 775er Hardware + Kokü/Kaskade?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Das ist mit Sicherheit die praktikabelste Möglichkeit für relativ kleines Geld an gute Ergebnisse zu kommen und dabei auch noch Spaß zu haben. 
Da braucht man sich auch nicht ärgern wenn man mal ne CPU killt.
Ne Kokü würd ich nur nehmen wenn du wirklich jeden Tag rann willst bzw der nächst Dice-Händler in den Kapaten wohnt.
Ich denke sonnst steht der Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten.


----------



## OCSniper (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Welche 775er Mainboards wären den eine gute Wahl 

(also muss es eins mit DDR3 sein und so)


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

775 und DDR3 = Asus Rampage Extreme


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Meines war mir viel zu zickig, hat bei fast jedem Speicher protestiert.

Ich hab mir dann ein P5E64WS Evo geholt, die gehen auch ziemlich schön 
FSB 618MHz waren ohne großartiges Tweaken drin.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Apropos FSB 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

1,55V NB, ich schätze aber sogar, dass die CPU dicht macht. Ich meine wenn man bedenkt, dass manche E8400 C0's nicht über 400 FSB gehen....  Ich schätze, das Board kriegt man locker bis 640-650 mit entsprechenden Vorbereitungen.
Ich denk das Formula war ne gute Wahl Stefan


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Nicht mal über 400 wär schon traurig, was will man dann mit dem Ding.
Mein E8400 C0 macht zum Glück die 600+ mit


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hardware anschaffen für hwbot*

Ach ich seh grad, falsche Vali eingebunden. Irgendwie hat er die nicht. Naja, da warens 620 FSB.


----------

